

Ask HN: How to find quality code for re-purposing? - sathishmanohar

Github and Google code has many open source projects, but most of them are just a few lines of code or abandoned.<p>Whenever I feel like doing redundant tasks (like signup and authentication flow). I look for code that is already implemented. But, I always have hard time finding them. How do you guys find, code to re-purpose and use in your projects.<p>Thanks.
======
bennywild
I don't know if this advice is any better than "just Google it" but I usually
come up with every single variation on the idea that I can and just start
brute forcing search terms. By the end I'll have a computer-slowing amount of
open tabs. I bookmark them all and then start going through the results. It's
rare that I don't find some usable code.

